# Multiple Problems with Asus K53SV SX520D



## montsa007 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hiya,

I have the following problems on my Asus K53S
OS - Win 7 64 Bit

-Slow Bootup (Almost 3 minutes from hitting the power button until the desktop, has a password)
I run Ccleaner every time I switch it on, use Defraggler, Desktop is half occupied and HDD is 80% empty (Store things on my External), I remove all USB's when booting

-Weird USB 3.0 Problem, every time I boot up I have to remove and reinstall the USB 3.0 Drivers, when I plug a mouse it lights up but doesn't move. For an Ipad, nothing happens.

-Asus Live update utility doesn't want to start up once am connected to the internet, when I hover my mouse on the utility tray, the icon of Live Update just disappears, when tried clicking from Start nothing happens.

I use Bitdefender and Malwarebytes Anti Malware Software.

I really don't wish to format it as I design websites and formatting would mean clients waiting for me to complete the setup.

All windows updates have been installed on the machine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 1, 2012)

right click my computer-->properties.in the new screen left side select-->performance information & tools.in new screen select-->advanced tools.now click-->view performance details in event log.look for event ID 100 which shows how much time windows took to start up.just above it there will be entries responsible for delay detailing name of the process.


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2012)

I have the same laptop, but with windows 7 MSDN edition.
Everything works fine.
It's probably OS issue.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 1, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> right click my computer-->properties.in the new screen left side select-->performance information & tools.in new screen select-->advanced tools.now click-->view performance details in event log.look for event ID 100 which shows how much time windows took to start up.just above it there will be entries responsible for delay detailing name of the process.



Windows has started up: 
     Boot Duration		:	387285ms
     IsDegradation		:	false
     Incident Time (UTC)	:	‎2012‎-‎04‎-‎01T04:18:02.702800400Z

Says Critical


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Mine is 141063ms, still critical


----------



## Niilesh (Apr 1, 2012)

It's weird 
Try using Glary Utilities | Glarysoft
clean and defragment registry
See the startup objects disable/delay them accordingly


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 1, 2012)

Will Format and reinstall Win XP SP3, the end of sufferings


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 1, 2012)

its not that easy to install xp on current hw.

check tutorials... for more info


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

*/MOD: @montsa007 - You must not mention again & again or better ever (in your case) that which version of OS you're using*


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 1, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> its not that easy to install xp on current hw.
> 
> check tutorials... for more info


I will 


dashing.sujay said:


> */MOD: @montsa007 - You must not mention again again or better ever (in your case) that which version of OS you're using*


Ok, edited.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 1, 2012)

Dont ask dont tell.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

^You don't need to tell him or others also.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 2, 2012)

OK Got it.
I am


----------

